# Hi there!



## CreightonTD (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello,
I am the Technical Director at Creighton University. We do seven productions a year between Theatre, Dance, and Musical Theatre. We also have University functions and rentals in our spaces. I have been working in the music industry and theatre since the mid '80s...eww that is longer than it seems! yea! I have joined to learn more and varied ways of doing stuff to show the new kids who are excited about all this nifty stuff in technical theatre.

Mark


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome Mark. Great to have you here. Do not hesitate to jump in and start posting. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

